# VW/Audi Fuel additive



## Ridgeback65 (Sep 1, 2005)

I bought some vw/audi fuel additive folks were talking about a few weeks ago (see thread below) and was thinking about doing a treatment every 10000 miles.
Please check my math and don't flame me, I'm right-brained. 
The mix on the bottle is 10ml per 10 liters of gas. A 14.5 gallon tank is approx. 55 liters, so is it 55ml per tank? The bottle holds 150ml so 1/3 bottle per tank?
Also, I've heard that you should only do a treatment one tankful before an oil change as the treatment can break down the oil. Is this correct?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3380339


----------



## plastic_starfish (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: VW/Audi Fuel additive (Ridgeback65)*

the math looks fine to me (but i'm not good at math so...)
as for adding it just before an oil change, that's usually the case.
the additives sometimes can be a bit harsh so you wouldn't want them mucking up the oil for very long. if there's solvents in the additive, don't let it sit in the oil for very long.
but if it detergents, that is already happening. some additives are more of a mild detergent in a petrolium base. (not unlike the detergents in gasoline already...the additive is just in a higher consentration)
that doesn't need to be changed out.
gasoline is harsh on oil. and as it is, we get enough of that in our oil already. there's no need to add more solvents. that is were its a waist of money IMO.
if you're adding a detergent (which might not clean as quickly...you may have to use it in a few tanks-fulls), there's no need to change the oil right afterward.
all that to say this:
read the label!


----------



## Ridgeback65 (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: VW/Audi Fuel additive (plastic_starfish)*

Yeah, the lable pretty much says, mix 10ml to 10l, and don't drink it.








Seriously, it says: "Fuel additive for petrol engines. Prevents corrosion, carburetor icing and keeps intake ports clean."


----------



## plastic_starfish (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: VW/Audi Fuel additive (Ridgeback65)*

"carb icing" is an indication of the presence of alcohol in the additive. so i don't know why they are telling us not to drink it








HA!


----------



## Ridgeback65 (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: VW/Audi Fuel additive (plastic_starfish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *plastic_starfish* »_"carb icing" is an indication of the presence of alcohol in the additive. so i don't know why they are telling us not to drink it








HA! 

Exactly!


----------

